# 2011 Rick "Misfit" Seevers Memorial Crappie Tournament - Registration CLOSED



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

CLICK HERE TO REGISTER​ 

OGF is proud to announce the 2nd Annual Rick Seevers Memorial Crappie Tournament registration is LIVE!​ 
We'll be at *Delaware Lake on Saturday, October 1st* and once again the notorious Misfit drain plug will be presented to the winners (along with a fat paycheck!) to honor Rick, and carry on the memories we've shared with him as a friend, moderator, and fisherman.​ 
Microspoons and Land Big Fish are back as event sponsors, as well as Rob's Guide Service and new swimbait maker Big Joshy Swim Baits to provide participants with door prizes and your morning coffee. Finney's Custom Rods has donated (2) ultra light custom rods, which will be interlayed with "Misfit Memorial 2011" for our random drawings. An anonymous OGF member has donted $500 in gear/gift cards for our drawings, along with Dennis Stone's team contribution of AAA memberships!​ 
Registration is limited to 60 teams, and this event always fills QUICK we suggest you register ASAP before it fills.​ 
Click HERE to register and read the rules, and keep an eye on this thread for up to date roster additions and announcements. Good luck, happy registering and we will see you in April!!!!​ 


































 
*Official 2011 Roster*​1. Tim Markel (ohiobuck) /Brice Markel - Team - BIG FISH
2. James Zolciak/Michael Zolciak Jr. - Team - BIG FISH
3. Kim Endsley (Lundy) /Josh Endsley (Big Joshy) - Team - BIG FISH
4. WITHDRAWN
5. Carl Bachtel/Nick Bachtel - Team - BIG FISH
6. Troy Becker (Fishslim)/Partner - Team - BIG FISH
7. John Schaefer (Chopiq)/Kenny Schaefer - Team - BIG FISH
8. Rob Beverly (Steelheadbob)/Dee - Team - BIG FISH
9. Lonnie Henderson (CrappieCommander)/Fishintechnician - Team - BIG FISH
10. WITHDRAWN
11. WITHDRAWN
12. John Finlaw (Lawman60)/Rick Ross - Team - BIG FISH
13. Mike Madick (Sady Dog)/Partner - Team - BIG FISH
14. Bill Overla/Dan Hobbs - Team - BIG FISH
15. Michelle Chandler/Partner - Team - BIG FISH
16. James Linville/Terry Sockman - Team - BIG FISH
17. Steve Cooper (Bonecrusher)\Cutbait - Team - BIG FISH
18. Kyle Dixon/Anthony Collura - Team - BIG FISH
19. Terry Kachurek/Partner - Team - BIG FISH
20. Anthony Wright/hoplovestofish - Team - BIG FISH
21. Mike Sasala (74chrysler)/Emily Joseph - Team - BIG FISH
22. Joe Snyd (Snyd)/Jim Snyder - Team - NO BIG FISH
23. Mike Mitchell/Kang Ngim - Team - BIG FISH
24. Brian Panke/Kenny Hughes - Team - BIG FISH
25. Mike McNeese/Devan Cropp - Team - BIG FISH
26. Dennis Stone/Katie Cropp - Team - BIG FISH
27. Mark Boyer/Partner - Team - BIG FISH
28. Tim Thuering/Craig Morris - Team - BIG FISH
29. WITHDRAWN 
30. Richard Kuhn/Kathleen Kuhn - Team - BIG FISH
31. Gary Heston/Mike Heston - Team - BIG FISH
32. Barry Campbell/Tammy Campbell - Team - BIG FISH
33. Kyle Kocheiser (Crittergitter)/Scott Webb - Team - BIG FISH
34. James Owens (squared614)/Marvin Cooks - Team - BIG FISH
35. Ron Kasper/Bob Kasper - Team - BIG FISH
36. Steve Shoaf/Dan Pyles - Team - BIG FISH
37. Aaron Blackledge/Jamie - Team - BIG FISH
38. Clayton Templin/Nathan James - Team - BIG FISH
39. Mike Arnold (BrianSipe17)/Brian King (jigtwins) - Team - BIG FISH
40. Mike Dillon/Terry Makowski - Team - BIG FISH
41. Dave Perkins (Journey The Outdoors)/Partner - Team - BIG FISH
42. Dan Maisch - SINGLE - Big Fish
43. Greg Rutschilling/Bill McGilvery - Team - BIG FISH 
44. Matt Dregallo/ John Hubal - Team - BIG FISH
45. Gilbert Rapp/ Kenneth Rapp - Team - BIG FISH
46. James Millisor/ Glen Burton - Team - BIG FISH
47. Mike Fosnaugh/ Eric Conley - Team - BIG FISH
48. Zach Pyles/ Greg Pyles - Team - BIG FISH
49. Phil Hobbs/ Brandon Petty - Team - BIG FISH
50. Eugene Dudgeon/ Adriane Dudgeon - Team - BIG FISH
51. Curtis Johnson - Single - BIG FISH
52. Colt Hall/ Mark Blevins - Team - BIG FISH
53. Dane Loeffler/ Drew Kryah - Team - NO BIG FISH
54. Derik Sternberg/ Troy Hanny - Team - NO BIG FISH
55. Greg Johnson (Dinkmaster)/ Darrell Dean - Team - BIG FISH
56. WITHDRAWN
57. Paul Eldrige/Ron Hollingsworth - Team - BIG FISH
58. Trevor Willis/ Partner - Team - BIG FISH
59. WITHDRAWN
60. Dan Collier/Partner - Team - BIG FISH
61. Ben Graber/Darci Whittaker - Team - BIG FISH
62. Ron Gibson/Partner - Team - BIG FISH
63. Brian Bollenbacher/Partner - Team - BIG FISH
64. Brian Lucius/Shawn Bloomfield - Team - BIG FISH
65. Darci Briggs/Partner - Team - BIG FISH
66. ShakeDown/ Puterdude - Team - BIG FISH​


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Good luck Tim and Brice!


----------



## ohiobuck (Apr 8, 2006)

Brice said he is after that big fish again this year lol I hope he gets it . Good luck everyone .


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Paypal account just paid at 8:27-8. :B


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

Hey Jim, whats your camping looking like this year????


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Well sent fee in hoping for at least a non wind event!!


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Wow, that was a flurry...so good luck to you all! 

Can't believe Chopiq weaseled his way in so early...I hope you guys stick it to him


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

I don't know any of John's secrets, so I'm no threat.(unless Beginner's Luck counts for something). 

Or, Karma being on my side- I've always worked this tourney, but never competed in it. Maybe the tourney owes me something?! :cyclops: 

Bob, no plans as yet. That time of year... maybe in the campgrounds... maybe in a hotel.


----------



## CRAPPIECOMMANDER (Feb 25, 2006)

Just got fishintechnician and myself signed up, hopefully you guys will cut a couple rookies some love this year.


----------



## triton175 (Feb 21, 2006)

Can't wait to see what the weather gods have in store for us this year.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

10 in! Good luck


----------



## Bonecrusher (Aug 7, 2010)

Put down Bonecrusher and Cutbait... We are in!


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Can't until you've registered man. As soon as I see it on paypal, you're in!


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

I'm in but not sure if T O can make it. May bring my brother Rich with me. I'm bringing my cold weather gear too.


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

Ruminator said:


> I don't know any of John's secrets, so I'm no threat.(unless Beginner's Luck counts for something).
> 
> Or, Karma being on my side- I've always worked this tourney, but never competed in it. Maybe the tourney owes me something?! :cyclops:
> 
> Bob, no plans as yet. That time of year... maybe in the campgrounds... maybe in a hotel.


It wont be the same without you on the corner with the loud horn.....


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Jim has earned a well deserved break from the horn! I'm sure he would agree


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Koesters (last years champs!) are back in, as is Chaunc


----------



## sady dog (Feb 10, 2008)

I am in...just paid...


----------



## BIGDIPPER (Jan 25, 2010)

Sounds like alot of fun! Might have to try it out.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Update!!

Finny's Custom Rods has donated 2 ultra light custom rods for our random drawings! These rods have a value of $225 each, and will be customized with graphics/text commemorating the event!

Thanks John and Finny's Custom Rods!


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Cool deal. I may have something in the works... More later.


----------



## Lawman60 (May 17, 2010)

ShakeDown said:


> Update!!
> 
> Finny's Custom Rods has donated 2 ultra light custom rods for our random drawings! These rods have a value of $225 each, and will be customized with graphics/text commemorating the event!
> 
> Thanks John and Finny's Custom Rods!


The rods I'm going to make will be 6'6" IM6 spinning rods, with cork split grips and custom marbling. The blanks I picked for this event are a nice green..why green? I happen to like green!  Good luck to all! Lawman60 (John)


----------



## BUCKEYE FISH (Jan 10, 2010)

Man I have a track meet that sat. Well maybe next year.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

An OGF member who's a friend of Rick's, has graciously donated $500 worth of gear and gift cards to the random drawings! This individual has asked to remain anonymous, and has done this generous and thankless act to remember his friend, and to show the participants of the event support in doing the same!

Once we pickup the items I'll list them in the post, and to our anonymous donor THANK YOU for your generosity!

Might even be some roadrunners in the mix


----------



## jcustunner24 (Aug 20, 2007)

ShakeDown said:


> An OGF member who's a friend of Rick's, has graciously donated $500 worth of gear and gift cards to the random drawings! This individual has asked to remain anonymous, and has done this generous and thankless act to remember his friend, and to show the participants of the event support in doing the same!
> 
> Once we pickup the items I'll list them in the post, and to our anonymous donor THANK YOU for your generosity!
> 
> Might even be some roadrunners in the mix


Very classy and generous.



_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Awesome stuff. Man i hope i luck into one of those rods.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Hey, does anyone happen to know or be in contact with the Kuhn's? They've fished the tourney since day one, and always sign up at the Cols Sport Show, which we aren't attending this year.

Just looking to give them a heads up that reg is live, and for the life of me I have no clue where our contact list disappeared to.

If anyone knows how I can get a hold of them, it would be most appreciated!


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Also, I encourage anyone with the means to get there, fishing the event or not, to attend the weigh in and awards. Some NICE fish will be caught and you'll have a chance to meet a lot of members and great anglers as well. Perfect opportunity to get a taste of tournament fishing if you haven't had the experience. Bring the fam!

We'll also be presenting our 2010 Angler of the Year award to Scott "Sconner" Conner at the weigh-in, a well deserved accolade for a great member and angler.

Everyone is welcome and encouraged to come check it out!


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Team 19 is in! Good luck guys.


----------



## Bonecrusher (Aug 7, 2010)

Ok myself and CutBait should officially be in now that I am out of the poor house!


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Yep...team 20! Good luck in that shallow stuff


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

Just sent payment via Paypal


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Good luck man!


----------



## wright7414 (Mar 30, 2007)

payment sent via paypal


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Good luck teams 23 & 24!


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Team 25...just broke our streak of having all registrants in the big fish pot! How dare thee Mr. Snyder, and may you forever wear the scarlet lettering reminding us all, that you sir, are NO BIG FISH  

Good luck man!!


----------



## AEFISHING (Apr 25, 2004)

You might fill the field quicker if you put this on the homepage of the website


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

It's comin...I'm also much earlier getting this live than in the past, but I'm not concerned


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Good luck team 26!


----------



## Capital outdoorsman (Mar 27, 2006)

just payed! forgot registration started so early.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

27. Brian Panke/Kenny Hughes - Team - BIG FISH

28. Doug Wilson/Brad Daily - Team - BIG FISH

Good luck guys! Yeah I started reg a week or so early this year, as I'll be out of town next week (when we typically open reg).


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

29. Mike McNeese/Devan Cropp - Team - BIG FISH

Good luck!


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

30. Dennis Stone/Katie Cropp - Team - BIG FISH

Good luck Dennis and Katie! 

Registration has been up for 1 week, and the field is half full! Don't miss out!


----------



## jfishin (Jan 31, 2007)

Shakedown, Team 30 will have some AAA memberships to give away also again this year.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Oh awesome Dennis!! Thanks for the generosity once again. I know those were very well received!


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

31. Mark Boyer/Partner - Team - BIG FISH

Good luck Mark!


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

32. Tim Thuering/Craig Morris - Team - BIG FISH

Good luck fellas.


----------



## SweetFeet (Aug 7, 2006)

ShakeDown said:


> 29. Mike McNeese/Devan Cropp - Team - BIG FISH
> 
> Good luck!


Thanks...hoping for some weather [again] this year - seems to be the only way we can catch anything.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

33. Gregg Miller (hogjerker) /Shane Murphy (fishmerf) - Team - BIG FISH

Good luck guys!

FM...I think some would argue that the tournament brings the weather with it...I think we're 6 outta 7 in terms of "colorful" conditions


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

34. Richard Kuhn/Kathleen Kuhn - Team - BIG FISH

Good luck to the Kuhns!


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

35. Gary Heston/Mike Heston - Team - BIG FISH

Good luck to team Heston!


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

36. Barry Campbell/Tammy Campbell - Team - BIG FISH

Good luck team Campbell!


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

I'm throwin my hat in it this year.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Was wondering where you were 

37. Kyle Kocheiser (Crittergitter)/Scott Webb - Team - BIG FISH

38. James Owens (squared614)/Marvin Cooks - Team - BIG FISH

39. Ron Kasper/Bob Kasper - Team - BIG FISH

Good luck guys!!


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Met up with Puterdude today and spent the $500 gift cert on the following items to be given away at our random drawing for those registered for the crappie tournament!!! Remember, as always you must be present to win.

Here's the loot!

(6) Quantum Optix OP10 spinning reels
(2) 10'6 Crappie rods
(3) Soft Tackle Boxes
(1) Rapala Deluxe Electric Filet Knife (12v/AC)
(3) Plano Trolling minnow buckets
(3) Frabill minnow buckets w/aerators


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

40. Steve Shoaf/Dan Pyles - Team - BIG FISH

Good luck guys!


----------



## AB44 (Dec 24, 2009)

Team AB44 and Crappie are in. Ready for good weather this year.I hope the fish are biting!Good Luck to everyone.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

41. Aaron Blackledge/Jamie - Team - BIG FISH

Good luck!!


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

How cool is THIS!!!










Give it up to Lawman60...awesome awesome work!


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

wow man that is cool & such a great thing for lawman to do.some guys are going to be happy campers


----------



## leupy (Feb 12, 2007)

If you are going to auction that rod let me know, I will try and change some plans, to be there.


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

All prizes will be by drawing.You must be there to win however.


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Nice looking man look at all those goodies,need a new crappie rod broke tip off my long rod i just discovered. Guess i will have to cast for them!!


----------



## CRAPPIECOMMANDER (Feb 25, 2006)

Cast for them? That will never work! Unless you have the super secret bait.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

CRAPPIECOMMANDER said:


> Cast for them? That will never work! Unless you have the super secret bait.


I don't want you secret bait, I just want to borrow your GPS for a week prior to the tourney.


Troy,

One of my long rods has the tip broken also. Were you in my boat recently


----------



## musikman43155 (May 14, 2008)

Definitely considering this. I've never been to Delaware Lake before, but, should be a good time. 

This may be a really dumb question, but, since these are crappie, do they have to be presented alive? I didn't anything in the rules about dead fish penalties or anything. I should be getting a boat soon with two livewells, so either way it shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

No they don't have to be alive,we know every boat doesn't have a live well.Only thing is if you bring them in dead be prepared to harvest them at home.No throwing em in the trash can after wards.


----------



## musikman43155 (May 14, 2008)

Thanks for the clarification! I'll know in a few days if you can count on us.


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

Bear in mind,the field limit is 60.As of Monday we were at 41 I believe.Once it's filled it's closed.Don't wait too much longer.


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Oh yes the super secret delaware bait ready and waiting. Lundy i did not do it this time but i might have to make a boat visit before tourney,how many long rods will you be using that might need to be shortened?  Josh is all ready cutting me off the bait supply but i think i have enough to make it thru tourney.


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

Just got a phone call from Shake,he will update the list & all late Tuesday night upon his return from Tenn,.As for the fishing there,it sucks so far.


----------



## Lawman60 (May 17, 2010)

Here's a shot of the second rod I just finished. I never knew Mr Seevers, but I am proud to add a little something for this tournament. OGF is a great site and we have a wonderful group of folks who share the best of all pastimes. April 30th will be my first time on Delaware, so if anyone would like to share some pointers, please PM me. I'm leaving for Okeechobee tomorrow for 3 weeks of fun in the sun, and will look forward to reading any replys when I get back to Ohio!


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

Awesome looking rods lawman.Some guys are going to be extremely lucky that day & smiling all the way home.


----------



## Greentop (Apr 30, 2010)

Musikman43155 and I signed up, hope it wasnt too late. Looking forward to this!


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Sweeeeet rod John!!!!

42. Ron Kasper Jr./Partner - Team - BIG FISH

43. Clayton Templin/Nathan James - Team - BIG FISH

44. Mike Arnold (BrianSipe17)/Brian King (jigtwins) - Team - BIG FISH

Good luck fellas!


----------



## musikman43155 (May 14, 2008)

WHOOO HOOOOO!! Can't wait!!


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

that is an awsome job on that rod, can't wait to see them


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

45. Mike Dillon/Terry Makowski - Team - BIG FISH

Good luck guys!


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Shake - Can I pay to get in the Big Fish at the gate?


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Sure can man


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Those rods are "beeyooteefool"! 

I'd almost hate to use it if I win one out of concern for messing it up somehow!


Lawman, I hope you are wearing your forearms out catching one hawg after another! :B


----------



## musikman43155 (May 14, 2008)

Let's fill this tourney!!


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

46. Dave Perkins (Journey The Outdoors)/Partner - Team - BIG FISH

47. Dan Maisch - SINGLE - Big Fish


Good luck guys...won't be long!


----------



## Prez (Feb 17, 2005)

Hey Shakedown,

Unfortunately I am gonna have to withdraw from this years tournament. Reno Reda's cancer fundraiser is the same day. Either hold my money for the 2012 tournament or donate it to prize pool. Sorry if this causes any inconvenience but there should be enough time for someone else to get in tourney.

Good Luck to all, 
Walt Pantea aka Prez


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Walt, refund issued and completely understand. Wish I could be there to show Reno and his family my support too!

on another note,

48. Greg Rutschilling/ Bill McGilvery - Team - BIG FISH

Good luck to Greg and Bill!


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

Just paid for my team via Pay Pal at 3:10 on 3/12/2011


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

49. Matt Dregallo/John Hubal - Team - BIG FISH


Good luck guys!


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

50. Gilbert Rapp/ Kenneth Rapp - Team - BIG FISH

Good luck to the Rapps!

ONLY 10 SPOTS LEFT!


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

51. James Millisor/ Glen Burton - Team - BIG FISH

Good luck guys...only 9 left!


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

52. Mike Fosnaugh/ Eric Conley - Team - BIG FISH

Good luck guys!


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

53. Zach Pyles/ Greg Pyles - Team - BIG FISH

54. Phil Hobbs/ Brandon Petty - Team - BIG FISH

Good luck guys!!!


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

55. Mike Warns/ Mike Kolageski - Team - BIG FISH

Good luck guys!!

***Less than 1 month away, and pre-reg ends in 9 days on 4/10/11***

Only a handful of spots left!


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

Come on guys, lets fill those spots. Its a great event to come to and fish.
Great door prizes and lots of OGF'ers to meet and shoot the breeze with afterwards!


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

56. Eugene Dudgeon/ Adriane Dudgeon - Team - BIG FISH

57. Curtis Johnson - Single - BIG FISH

Good luck teams 56 & 57!!

ONLY 4 SPOTS LEFT!!!!!


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

Since team 17 withdrew, Does that mean Everyone after them will move up a spot?


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

You don't move up per se (everyone's boat numbers will remain the same) however if that vacancy fills, it will be filled as boat 61. Any boats after 17 will blast off one spot sooner, but with the same number.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

58. Colt Hall/ Mark Blevins - Team - BIG FISH

59. Dane Loeffler/ Drew Kryah - Team - NO BIG FISH

Good luck guys!!!

Only 2 SPOTS LEFT!


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

60. Derik Sternberg/ Troy Hanny - Team - NO BIG FISH

Good luck guys!!

ONLY 1 SPOT LEFT!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

Thanks, Thats what I was wanting to know


----------



## JOURNEY THE OUTDOORS (Mar 27, 2009)

So are we not drawing numbers out of a jar this year for the blast off line?


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

No, back to the order you registered method from previous years.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Only one spot left guys...and only 3 days left to pre-register!!


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

61. Greg Johnson (Dinkmaster)/ Darrell Dean - Team - BIG FISH

62. ShakeDown/ Puterdude - Team - BIG FISH

Good luck team 61!

Roster is OFFICIALLY FULL!!!


----------



## Shari B (Apr 13, 2004)

Hey everyone;

So glad to see OGF honoring my old bud, Rick. I was wondering if there are going top be festivities for non-fishing members to enjoy?

Thanks, Shari B


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Shari, although this tournament is geared towards the participants anyone and everyone is welcome to attend the weigh in and awards. We will also be awarding our Angler of the Year award.


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

I think the numbers out of a jar was a great idea and the way to go. I know there is a lot of people that cant check this board every single day around tournment time. By drawing out of a jar it gives everyone a fair chance to be in the top 5 to pull out.


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

No matter how it is done it will be a good tournament with probably rain, snow & wind a given. See everyone at the tourney.


----------



## musikman43155 (May 14, 2008)

Snyd said:


> I think the numbers out of a jar was a great idea and the way to go.


I like this idea too.... Plus if your boat is slow enough, you may get passed by someone who blasts off after you.... 

I can imagine 60 bobbers with numbers written on the bottom in a big tote or tank. That would be cool.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

A reminder for the morning of the tournament

Check-in will be at the concession stand at the Marina

You must check-in by 6:45 AM

PLEASE fill out a release from and bring it to the check-in

PLEASE write your team number on the release form

Release form and complete rules - http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/crappie2011pp.htm

Boat check will be conducted in the ramp area.

Start time 7 AM by order of registration.

Thanks,
Kim


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

Weather forecast for the day,,,,could we luck out this year???

http://www.accuweather.com/us/oh/newark/43055/forecast-details.asp?fday=12


----------



## johndeeregreen81 (Mar 16, 2009)

i know we can only fish with 2 rods per person but can we have more rods in the boat incase we want too do a little bass fishing at the same time


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Officially postponed...

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?p=1203966#post1203966


----------



## AB44 (Dec 24, 2009)

I Liked drawing numbers to. It seams like the same top 10 always set out first. I think it is more fun drawing. A lot more fair.


----------



## AB44 (Dec 24, 2009)

Also i was trying to find the roaster to see what my launch number. So i know what prop to put on the motor .


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Roster is in the first page of this post, in the very first post.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

4 open spots for this saturday...hit me up at [email protected] if you want one!


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

3 spots to fill and we're full again!


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Ok folks, roster has been adjusted with considerations made to teams that have withdrawn for Oct 1.

Boat numbers have changed in many cases, so please be aware of your positions.

We do have one spot available, and that's available on a first come first serve basis. Contact me via PM if interested.

Remember, any teams withdrawing from this point forward will only receive a refund if we are able to fill your spot!!

Check back for updates, and well see you Oct 1!!


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

We're full again...see you all in OCT!


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

We're only about 2 weeks away folks, and I have an exciting new announcment concerning a new sponsor/giveaway for all anglers. I will be making that announcment this evening.


----------



## musikman43155 (May 14, 2008)

Can't wait! We've been waiting since February for this Tournament!


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

Man I cant wait for this tourny, I just hope We have nice weather ! lol


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

Will the announcement be made on this thread or will it have itsown thread


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Ok here's the news!

Big Joshy Swim Baits have generously donated lure packs for ALL participants! Check them out at www.bigjoshyswimbaits.com. If you haven't heard about these on the site or word of mouth, they are DEADLY on anything that swims!

We also have (2) teams that want to withdraw, so if anyone would like to fill those vacancies please PM me ASAP. They do understand that if we can't fill the spots they will forfeit their entry fees, as this is past the withdrawl period. Shoot me a PM, help em out, and come fish with us in 2 weeks!


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

Thats GREAT, Ive been hearing great things about them and was wanting to try them


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

Is the Marina still open at Deleware? or will anywhere else have Minnows for sale?


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

Should be a bait store just south of the park entrance on Rt 23 open,don't know about the marina.
Let's hope this weather forecast holds true

http://www.accuweather.com/us/oh/newark/43055/forecast-details.asp?fday=14


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

puterdude said:


> Should be a bait store just south of the park entrance on Rt 23 open,don't know about the marina.
> Let's hope this weather forecast holds true
> 
> http://www.accuweather.com/us/oh/newark/43055/forecast-details.asp?fday=14


Remember that " this is Ohio ".  If you want to see a change in the weather, stick around for an hour.  Hope everyone has a great time in the tourney.


----------



## tritonBB (Oct 21, 2008)

is there still a spot left?


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Yes there is. Shoot me a PM with your phone number and I'll give you the details.


----------



## rutty (Feb 5, 2007)

What time is launch? Also does anyone know if the bait stores are going to open in the morning? I heard the one is out of minnows and won't be getting any and the other won't open till 8:00. 

Can anyone elaborate on what they are hearing?


----------



## sady dog (Feb 10, 2008)

west broad bait and tacle in old New Rome will have some?? I could pick up most of em from him??? if I can get a hold of some aerators....


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

I'm thinking of pushing back the tourney to a 7:30 blast off, as with the time of year a 7am launch would put blast off in the dark. Confirming that with the park office and will let you know!


----------



## rutty (Feb 5, 2007)

sady dog said:


> west broad bait and tacle in old New Rome will have some?? I could pick up most of em from him??? if I can get a hold of some aerators....


I heard he will not be open till 8am?


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

blasting off in the dark might help our team since were gonna end up just fishing some random location anyways might as well make everyone as lost as we are


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

where can we find the roster/blast off order?
also tourney rules? I havent read them since march lol


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Haha Joshy don't feel too bad, this will be only our second time on the lake so... Quite a few newbies to that lake from what I've seen from recent posts.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

FT...very first page, first post of this thread.


----------



## sady dog (Feb 10, 2008)

i was thinking a bus tub and an aerator?? No one is going to be open at 5 am around here...i get my bait the night before..


----------



## tritonBB (Oct 21, 2008)

Shakedown did you receive my pm definetly want in.Just need to know how to pay.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Yeah Triton...my wife dropped my phone in a glass of beer over the weekend, and my replacement comes this eve. I'll pm you payment details, and will call when I get my phone.


----------



## rutty (Feb 5, 2007)

sady dog said:


> i was thinking a bus tub and an aerator?? No one is going to be open at 5 am around here...i get my bait the night before..


Do you know how late they are open the night before? I am coming from about 2 hours away and have to work Friday, would like to know how early I need to plan on being down there?


----------



## AEFISHING (Apr 25, 2004)

We had some stuff come up so we have a spot open in the tournament if anyone wants it. It would just be the normal entry fee plus big fish. You would move to the end of the line when the tournament starts. PM me or Shakedown if interested.


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Brandon, have you heard back from the park office about a later launch time?

I agree for safety that its a smart move. 

See you soon. :B


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Yes, we will have blast off at 7:30, and the weigh in will be moved to 3:30. I'll make a new post detailing the new times.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

We have one more team that wants to withdraw, so if anyone wants their spot please PM me!


----------



## BIGDIPPER (Jan 25, 2010)

If spot open team BIG DIPPER would like to fill it please. Please let me know Thanks!


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

Does Anyone know if Obees got their minnow in yet? or have the number where I can call them


----------



## sady dog (Feb 10, 2008)

I will be purchasing minnows from west broad bait..I am going to try and get as many as I can in a bus tub? with aerator....I wil talk to the owner today and see if he can accomodate for sat morning...If not I will have to pickthem up fri night.... I will have them at ramp...Not sure how many??? and not sure how much he will charge?? More info later this evening


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Sady...I have a huge Shad tank you can use if you want. Really appreciate you helpin others out on this.


----------



## sady dog (Feb 10, 2008)

I talked to mike at fishermans west (west broad in new rome) He said he will be open for us at 5 am on saturday.... Or I can pick up minnows friday night...
Bass minnows are 1.65
Crappie are 1.30 PLEASE let me know how many you want and I can get them friday night or sat morning for you.. I can not gaurantee they will all live...but I can try. 

I would like to be able to give him a rough number by weds night...he gets a shipment in on friday..

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

looks like the overnight temp friday night will be around 41 so im guessing the minnows would do well. the fishermen might not though!


----------



## sady dog (Feb 10, 2008)

tore em up at a private pond the other day with a glow swagger.. Put me down for a couple bags of the sunset?? i think..I have the sunrise and glow and some whites and a purple color??


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

So, I heard the lake is flooded.


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

How flooded is it? It would be just our luck if it were to flooded to have the tournament once again...not that bad is it?


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Ramps are still open. Lake is at 915 and has to rise 4 more feet for them to close. I think were good.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

http://www.lrh-wc.usace.army.mil/wc/ddons.htm 

Link for lake levels

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Ah you all will be just fine unless we get another rain tomorrow like mondays. As for color of water it will be interesting to see how quick it clears up. Joshy hmmmm i do not know how Sady Dog got those Glow and Sloe gin fizz swaggin minnows must have snuck them out of my van while i was not looking!! Sady shhhhhhhhhhhhhh!! Them Glows are precious and few are in exsistence at this time. But those purple looking ones Sloe Gin Fizz i just saw a whole table full of them man do they look good clear water killer bait.Heard picture of them will be on his site soon. As for Minnows at Obee's not sure on the starting time of tourney but last 2 weekend Obees was not even open when you would want to be there for bait. You might want to call them and check when they will be open. Man i hate i will be soakin up the sun in Florida this weekend i know just where to be if it is lousy looking water and nasty. Ying don't let me down!!! Be positive be the CRAPPIE!!


----------



## willisbucks (Mar 30, 2011)

Just got off lake....water s little high but think we are all good.....water color .. ..well it deleware......we did ok tonight better than last night


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Well glad to hear they are still way up the river. lol past the kings mill dam probably


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

I will be there and ready to start getting everybody signed at 6:15.

Please remember to bring your filled out and signed registration/release form.

1. Check in at the ramp concession stand.
A. You will receive a boat number card based upon registration order.

2. Proceed to boat ramp and have your boat inspected

3. After inspection you may launch your boat

4. After launching stay in the marina bay area to await start time.

5. Shakedown will send out competitors starting at 7:30 in the order of boat numbers.


You can find the Release/ Registration form on the first post of this thread.

Thanks


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

fishslim said:


> Man i hate i will be soakin up the sun in Florida this weekend


If you can't handle the heat I guess you get out of the kitchen


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

I have one more team that can't make it, so if anyone wants their spot msg me asap. Paypal only, and big fish is required.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Just a clarification.

Your boat number, starting position, is determined by the order that you signed up to fish the tourney, not the order that you check in Saturday morning.

See you all there.

Kim


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

To clarify further, when a team replaces a withdrawn team, they move to the bottom of the roster


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

I called a few places this morning about minnows and Nortons said they have them but they do not open Saturday until 8 am. Obies and Cheshire market said they open at 6 am Saturday and they both stated that they will have bass and crappie minnows.


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

See you guys bright and early Saturday morning.  

Oh, who's bringing the donuts? !%

Consider Lynda and I - Team DarkHorse (we're in it for the fun) 

Shake, Lynda and I are camping at the state park, if you need anything up here call me on my cell.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Me me me hehe

Will do man thanks!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

Since our ole buddy Misfit isn't here in person and just spirit,,,,guess I'll step up to the plate and steal the donuts,,,,no picture taking now


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

LOL 

[The message you have entered is too short. Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters.]

That should be long enuff do.


----------



## slowtroller (Sep 28, 2011)

Will fish Tourney on Sat. if there is an opening.


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

Alright I am in kind of a pickle here. My partner is traveling a long way for the tournament and he doesn't want to come down friday evening only to find out the tournament is cancelled Saturday. I told him it would not be cancelled but then I got to think about it and with all this rain and the rain we will be getting tomorrow into Saturday morning, what are the chances of it being cancelled? If he is threatening not to come, I want to make sure I have time to find a new partner before the tournament. Any input on this?


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Lake is at Summer pool currently, and has to rise 4 feet from now until Saturday for the ramps to close and the event to be cancelled.


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

Ok thank you, just wanted that reassurance that it won't be cancelled. Haha we will be there, in our little decked out 9.4 Bass Hound that will be launched into the water by a Buick Century, oh yeah get ready for a laugh!


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

Do both anglers have to be present at check-in and/or blast off?


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Yes as we require both signatures., unless you bring it with you signed. Your partner does need to be with you at blast off however.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Gobi Muncher (May 27, 2004)

is there an updated roster so that we can see where we stand after those who were added to the bottom as they register in the late openings, or is it being updated as the changes are coming in?


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Shake - Can we still get in the Big Fish Pot and pay at sign in?


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

Quick Question , it say to have the release for with you and filled out , I dont have a printer to print one off , Will this be a problem????


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

dre said:


> Alright I am in kind of a pickle here. My partner is traveling a long way for the tournament and he doesn't want to come down friday evening only to find out the tournament is cancelled Saturday. I told him it would not be cancelled but then I got to think about it and with all this rain and the rain we will be getting tomorrow into Saturday morning, what are the chances of it being cancelled? If he is threatening not to come, I want to make sure I have time to find a new partner before the tournament. Any input on this?


I was on the lake today, it is in pretty good shape especially the south half with really pretty nice water clarity given all of the rain. The North half is pretty ugly

There is no way will will get enough rain to raise the lake enough to cancel this tourney.

It WILL be cold and windy, but what else is new.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Gobi Muncher said:


> is there an updated roster so that we can see where we stand after those who were added to the bottom as they register in the late openings, or is it being updated as the changes are coming in?


The most current roster is on page one of this thread. If it is not completely up to date it is very close.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

RiverWader said:


> Quick Question , it say to have the release for with you and filled out , I dont have a printer to print one off , Will this be a problem????


I will have some extra copies of the release form at the check-in table for you to fill out.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Snyd said:


> Shake - Can we still get in the Big Fish Pot and pay at sign in?



Yes, pay me when you check-in


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

Lundy said:


> I was on the lake today, it is in pretty good shape especially the south half with really pretty nice water clarity given all of the rain. The North half is pretty ugly
> 
> There is no way will will get enough rain to raise the lake enough to cancel this tourney.
> 
> It WILL be cold and windy, but what else is new.


Rick wouldnt have it any other way Kim...... LOL


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

puterdude said:


> Since our ole buddy Misfit isn't here in person and just spirit,,,,guess I'll step up to the plate and steal the donuts,,,,no picture taking now


Rick would never sneak into the donuts....lol


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Wow Bob! That's a great shot from a great time! 
I think we will all be wearing a little more this year.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

As teenage boys will do, Nick has decided to stay home, dry, and warm. I will be there with my buddy Walt. 

See everyone Saturday.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Maybe the teenage boys are smarter than us adults Carl.

Good luck to you and Walt.


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

I had planned on partnering with the wife tomorrow, but putting a few extra fish in the boat is just not worth seeing her deal with that kind of weather. I fished it solo before, I'll do it again.


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

Good luck tomorrow Guys, Youre gonna need it! LOL


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

Thoughts & prayers would be appreciated as well Rain is already on radar & falling


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

I'm not sure but I think out of 60 teams only about 15 teams had a limit of 10 crappies. It as a tough tourney and congrats to the winners. A well earned win. I am sure that the winning weights will be posted soon, but I think winning weight was 7 pounds something.


----------

